# Fondreist TF3 1.2



## Ryno136 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been racking my brains on whether to pull the trigger on this baby. My LBS has a brand new frame for 20% off due to a miniscule paint bubble that would never be noticed by anybody. My main type of riding is endurance rides but I'm also wanting to dabble in some crits this year. I currently weigh 200 lbs and this will be a bike that I will have to use for both. Can I get some feedback on how this frame rides after 50 or 60 miles? It's usually that last 30 miles of a century that get me, I don't want to feel fatigued from being beaten. But $1600 for the frame is almost too good to pass up either way.


----------



## Ryno136 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, that frame sold but I loved the bike so much I ordered it in a different color. Built it up with SRAM Force and this thing is a beast... a Fondbiest actually!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice bike. I like Fondriests. If I needed a race bike I would race their tf2, or 3. Definitely has more appeal to me than an equivalent mid-tier Pinarello.

I would love to get the top of the line TF0 or TF1. Road.cc had a raving review of the tf0 in Sep '12. They basically said it was the best cf frame on the market. I've heard though that Fondriest hires Sarto to build them.


----------

